# Had a Good Afternoon Yesterday



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well yesterday being too Hot to be Squirrel Hunting and my wife at work I decided to go fishing. Was going to go down to the river Trout fishing but decided to go to the creek Bluegill and Catfishing.

Got over there and set up caught several Bluegill and two Channel Cats. Got home my wife said me going fishing and Hunting we're going to have to have company regular to be making room in the Freezer.

The Creek, oh not good to get into Poison Ivy up on the Tree













More Pictures coming


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Might have to do some Deer hunting over there, plenty of Corn and Beans.



Just across the road was several Does. My Camera isn't all that hot at a distance.



One a little closer





I have killed several Deer there including a 135 inch 8 point.

big rockpile


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Haha!
When I read your title I thought, he must have gone fishing!
Glad you had a good day BRP.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Enjoy those good days Rock!

Nice mess of protein you got there!


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

If a man is truly blessed, 
He will return home from fishing to be greeted by the best catch of his life.


----------

